
Importing with ctypes in Python: preventing overflows - cossacklabs
https://www.cossacklabs.com/blog/fighting-ctypes-overflows.html
======
giantahead
Even being a happy Themis user myself, I wonder how irregular style in some
languages (like Python) is.

